# Boat launch at Causey?



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I have fished Causey on the ice a few times, and once from the bank during the summer and I did see someone in a canoe, but no other boats on the lake. Is there a place to launch a boat? The sides are so steep that I wonder if it is possible. I have a small 12' fishing boat with a 5hp motor and I would love to troll around that lake and get back into those canyons when summer comes around. Are motors allowed? If so is it wake-less speed only like at Lost Creek?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Wakeless speeds only...

There is no traditional boat launch to speak off, its just down the dirt road pass the lookout point.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Causey is difficult to launch a boat from.
You have to carry it to the water.
It can be done, but very few people try it.
That's why you see canoes and pontoon boats with motors, instead of boats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

That is what I suspected. I have only fished it near the dam, but looking at it on Google Earth I don't see any kind of boat ramp going down to the water, and also I know that access points on that lake are mostly private. I still would like to fish the lake from a boat so that I can get back into those canyons, but perhaps I should use it as an excuse to get a canoe. My son is getting to the age where I want to start taking him with me when I go fishing so a pontoon wouldn't be ideal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

We always launch near the dam or by the estates entrance with our pontoons (with motors) and go back to the fingers, its good fishing back there and pretty scenery.


----------

